# Under seat amp - too hot?



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

OK, I've asked this question in other forums and at a shop and everyone says not to worry, but I'll ask it here too:
Mounting an amp under one of the front seats is certainly a convenient space, but considering that the floor heater vents blow out through there isn't heat a worry?

Great in summer with the A/C going, but winter worries me. The other thing I don't like about the idea is the general dust and grime that gathers there. Worst case there might be enough room to build a small low box to lift the amp off the floor and create a channel to send the heat back and away from it. Haven't taken a close enough look yet.

So ideally I just wouldn't put it there, but unfortunately it may be the only place I can fit my 2nd amp... opinions?

- D


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

All true, I have put a panel in front or behind them before so as to guard against feet and dirt if that end of amp was close to it that helps a lot. Leave the ends open and with three other sides open cooling should not be an issue. I would not worry about heat unless the duct is close to it, then maybe see if you can deflect the heat away or something. Can also mount on feet of some kind, that keeps them out of dirt and helps cooling.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks!

I've taken a closer look under the passenger seat with a tape measure and flashlight. I think I'll create a small platform for it, leaving a channel under it for the heater vent to push air through. Put the heat sink end (it's a JL slash) towards the rear passenger's feet and the connections/controls towards the front. With the front seat all the way back I may even be able to access the tuning controls, which would be nice.

- D


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

I've never subscribed to the panel theory, but it's certainly a fine place to put amps. I've put an amp there in the past, and currently have a factory amp, that sits on top of the rear passenger vents. It gets pushed fairly hard, and performs well. 

What model amp do you have? I have a couple Slashes myself, and they generally didn't get too warm for me in the past.. of course mileage will vary.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

Certainly a LOT less heat than a trunk in the summer time. The last time I did this, I put the air vent on top of the amp, just blows right by the amp so it won't effect it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Use a low profile squirrel cage fan, either in front of or behind amp


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Heat rises and has to go somewhere. Otherwise don't worry about it congregating around the amp and cooking it. I'd rather mount an amp under a seat as opposed to vertical on a rack.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks all, very helpful!

It's a 300/2 (150/ch RMS) and will be driving some Boston SL60 components that are rated 80 RMS 220 Max (box claims 3 Ohm). I'm not big on volume so I don't think I'll be pushing this thing very hard ever. I'll have to make a shelf of some kind just so it doesn't block the vent and to give it a stable platform - here, a picture should help (seat all the way forward):


----------



## Shannon (Jul 15, 2006)

I've never had any heat problems with my amp under my passenger seat and I live in Southern California.

I Have however had problems with people kicking my RCA's 

=/


----------



## Prowler Owner (Dec 2, 2009)

My Plymouth Prowler has the factory Infinity Amp under the passenger seat..it's ok, but I'd like to upgrade to a 5 channel and locate it in the trunk adjacent to the Nitrous bottle...any issues with this? The trunk gets pretty hot..

Thanks,
Dave


----------

